# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Methanbol D-bol

## bigger_is_BETTER

got them 2dy anyone heard of them or used them?

methanbol 5mg (biochem)

----------


## vikin

Pic is fuzzy bro, Haven't seen these before..I don't like the label..

----------


## welder1

hi there, did you use these and are they good or fake.

----------


## bigger_is_BETTER

yeh i used them on a 6week only cycle and got some realy gd gains in size and strength well worth it if you can get your hands on some of them there gd if its your first time on gear.

iam now about to combine with sus and deca in a week or so

----------


## darr

GUD to go!!!!!

----------


## joe2009

look genuine

----------


## blockpower

Iv'e just got 200 of these, and taking 30mg pd. Just done 3 days now and I can say they seem fine as my mass is increasing.


I was also worried about these when I first got them and did a lot of searching on the net. 

2 things that proved it for me.

1, they don't crumble, they chip and break into big bits. You can't crush between fingers.
2, they don't disolve very well in the mouth but they do tase like dbol .
3, My bench shot up after just 3 days from the previous weeks training.

----------


## donna-marie

yeah they're legit m8, was on them last year and am jst startin bk on them. exact same bottle. gud luck x :7up:

----------

